# New addition to the family



## Toad13 (Aug 8, 2014)

Got him a couple weeks ago he turned 11 weeks old Monday. His names Cooper


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

What a sweetie, how is your older dog adjusting to all of that puppy enthusiasm and energy?


----------



## Toad13 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hes ok now. They're playing and hanging out When we 1st brought him home my old dog looked at me like hiw could you and slumped his head. He wouldn't look at me or the pup for 3 or 4 days.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Why are puppies always so damn CUTE  nice looking pup


----------



## Toad13 (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks floater.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

We have an eight year old Britt named Cooper & the face is marked almost identically !! Just wish we had the birds & cover we had when we decided to get him : (


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

That face is adorable! Beautiful pup, congrats!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Toad13 said:


> Hes ok now. They're playing and hanging out When we 1st brought him home my old dog looked at me like hiw could you and slumped his head. He wouldn't look at me or the pup for 3 or 4 days.


My buddy had a similar situation. He had a GSP, his prime hunter, and an old Lab, his former primer hunter. They were buds. Eventually, the old Lab died and we buried him with proper ceremony. We could tell that Abby missed her friend, but there were cats in the house that could "entertain the brain". Some of the cats just loved her, but she basically tolerated them. Then, my friends moved and got rid of all the cats. So now, it's just Abby in the house all alone! 

That's when she started to act out. Tearing stuff up, peeing in the wife's shoes, making messes, which she had never done before in her life. They didn't understand what was going on. At the same time her Son, from a prior marriage, was having dog issues of his own. His new bulldog was trying to kill his wire haired chihuahua. My buddy's wife told him she would take the chihuahua home. My buddy wasn't sure how the relationship would go. They seemed a bit stand-offish at first. 

Both of them work, so there came a time when they had to leave them alone in the house together. My buddy told me that he would come home afraid to see blood sprayed all over the walls! But that never happened. Those dogs became best friends, and the acting out stopped. The GSP was lonely. 

One time, I was at their place to watch a football game and have dinner. After dinner, we're watching TV, and my buddy says, "Watch the dogs." Well, the chihuahua wanted to play with Abby! Abby had always impressed me as a very "serious" dog. Dedicated to hunting and nothing else! I had never seen her "play". Until I saw that night with the chihuahua. 

It's nice to see that an older dog can still have some "pup" in it, just like we like older people who can still behave in a young manner.


----------



## Toad13 (Aug 8, 2014)

They're getting along pretty well now Buckeye. The old lady told me they chased each other around the house for over half an hour the other day 

My old dog now was very sad for a bit when My previous dog passed away We have a couple of cats that he befriended that got him thru it


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)

Lundy said:


> What a sweetie, how is your older dog adjusting to all of that puppy enthusiasm and energy?


How’s that pup of yours doing?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

9 months old and doing great


----------



## Toad13 (Aug 8, 2014)

He looks so serious Lundy. 

Hes doing well Alaska Kinda has hit the terrible 2s and not wanting to listen lately. hes going to grandma's this week for training


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Toad13 said:


> He looks so serious Lundy.


He was trying not to look at me, he had just jumped up on the couch, where he is not allowed to be. He thought if he didn't look at me I wouldn't see him


----------

